# SAR for Rasho swap on the way?



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Seems to be just talk right now, but could it happen?

SAR could be a good fit in SA, but can the Spurs manage him financially and keep a guy like Scola at the same time?


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

I think so, If Portland takes Rasho's contract, and then we use whats left of the mle to bring Scola.
BTW, if this does go through, then Rasho's awful signing becomes a blessing in disguise :clap:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

do yall think we would move duncan to center and put sar at pf? if so our starting lineup :jawdrop: 

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/story/325803p-278452c.html
not good news though.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Might as well....


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I still don't see this happening for several reasons. First off, I think Abdur-Rahim will end up in New Jersey. Starting job, big minutes, and New Jersey will be a good team next year. 2nd, I understand that Portland would like to get something in return for SAR, but do they really want a long term contract? Rasho has always been ripped a little too much as a player, but I'm not sure why they would want Rasho unless they are just saying "Something is better than nothing"


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

SAR has played on a losing team all his career. If he's serious about wanting to join a winning team, I can think of no better franchise to join than the Spurs.

Teams like the Nets and Kings (the other team in the running for his services) guarantee a starting spot, but in reality, is he really losing on that many minutes if he comes to San Antonio? Duncan could play alot more minutes at C, allowing SAR to play the 4 ahead of Scola (who I'd imagine wouldn't be picking up that many minutes as of now. Moreso an energy player off the bench) and Horry, who I don't see playing too many minutes in the regular season. Do remember, he can also man the 3, so he can pick up some minutes from Bowen and Big Dog (if he comes back).

My only doubts over this trade is on San Antonio's side. How often is it you hear the media break news over a SA trade in the works? Could it possibly be a smokescreen of sorts to see what you can fetch for someone like Rasho?

His contract is horrible, but the thing is he's a legit center; and there's not many of those going around in the league today. The fact remains; alot of teams could use him. Whether or not the Spurs can get someone better than SAR is the big question though.

Hypothesizing aside, I struggle to see the logic behind the trade apart from the fact that SAR would fit nicely in SA. Are Portland that desperate to offload him? His contract may suggest so. How often do trade rumours like this get out on the Spurs? Not too often.

All facts point toward a SAR to SA trade in the works, but could it just be nothing more than a carefully thought out trade idea by the media?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Rhubarb said:


> SAR has played on a losing team all his career. If he's serious about wanting to join a winning team, I can think of no better franchise to join than the Spurs.
> 
> Teams like the Nets and Kings (the other team in the running for his services) guarantee a starting spot, but in reality, is he really losing on that many minutes if he comes to San Antonio? Duncan could play alot more minutes at C, allowing SAR to play the 4 ahead of Scola (who I'd imagine wouldn't be picking up that many minutes as of now. Moreso an energy player off the bench) and Horry, who I don't see playing too many minutes in the regular season. Do remember, he can also man the 3, so he can pick up some minutes from Bowen and Big Dog (if he comes back).
> 
> ...



Good post. You make several good points about why it would work out and not, but I still don't see this happening. Maybe SAR is waiting this out to see how hard of a push the Spurs are going to make for him, or maybe this is all talk. I would definitely be for bringing in Abdur-Rahim at the right price (I'd be fine with the MLE), but to me it still seems like he'd prefer a place like New Jersey.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

and portland would do this because?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

They do not need Rasho.... And he is millions of dollars sitting on the Spurs bench... Trade him for something that would help.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

el_Diablo said:


> and portland would do this because?


Well, yeah, that's the bottom line.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well really they get something for SAR. And they get a center so they can buyout Theo.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

o well it looks like sar will be going to the nets, and lance blanks the scouting director is going to the cavs with ferry, i still hope we upgrade our front court, unless they think scola can realy play some min this yr


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Well really they get something for SAR. And they get a center so they can buyout Theo.


I was thinking the exact same thing...


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy (Jul 6, 2005)

Nope


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I think this would be a great move for the Spurs, because they have Nazr. 

That would be a steal for SA.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I will barf if this happens . It wont happen because the blazers are rebuilding and why would we take his horrible contract and bad game .


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Bad game is an understatement.


----------



## nextghitman (Jul 17, 2005)

I dont think this will happen. SAR is looking for big money. Also if he came to the Spurs he will be coming off the bench for Duncan and get few minutes because of Horry. He wouldnt be one of the main scoring options on the Spurs as Parker, Ginobili, Duncan, and Horry will be getting more attention on offense. But if he is willing to sacrifice his stats and some money, then he should be a great fit for the Spurs.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I still don't see this happening for several reasons. First off, I think Abdur-Rahim will end up in New Jersey.


Latest reports point that the Nets can't take the risk to loose both SAR and Swift... I wouldn't be surprised if the Nets sign Swift before SAR gets a contract.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Trying to read in Pop's mind, there goes the big men rotation

Duncan Nazr 20-25 mins
Horry Duncan 5-10 mins / 15-20 mins come playoff time
Duncan Oberto 15-20 mins / 5-15 mins in the playoffs
Horry Nazr or Oberto 5 mins 

I know that makes it 55 mpg... it was just meant to give an order of scale 
Also Don't forget overtime games that pad stats... Remember Rob's big three againt the Clips? That was sweet :wordyo: 

Back to the topic 

There is only room for a Massenburg / Kevin Willis if you ask me, Rasho must play to have some fitness (god he always looks sick or something when playing and think about his trading value, Malik played and well..)
That means IMHO the front office already tries to trade Rasho certainly for a SF but don't get me wrong thay waited a lot for Malik and I guess I've heard trade rumors about Rose since 2003 but 2004 was another story, Malik was linked to a different team almost every single month.
Bottom line is, which one of these two goes deeper? Peter Holt's wallet or Spurs' FO capacity to go for great trades ? (talentwise and economicly). 
I can't see a lot of teams dealing with us especially a proven SF but then again who could predict the Nazr / Rose trade ? I agree 100% with Koko we wouldn't have won it all w/o Nazr.

It is a freaking good feeling to be a Spurs fan these days :biggrin: 
Trade Rasho or not we don't care, as long as we win the trade !

Peter Holt and Pop are geniuses


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> Well really they get something for SAR. And they get a center so they can buyout Theo.


Why would we acquire an inferior player so we can buy out Theo?

I don't think that Rasho is entirely useless, but he'd be the third string center for the Blazers and with the money he's making it would be a foolish move for Portland to take him on as part of a sign and trade for SAR.

Doesn't mean it won't happen, of course.

Ed O.


----------



## nextghitman (Jul 17, 2005)

guess this will just stay as a rumor because the Nets are set to aquire him in a sign and trade deal with Blazers.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

nextghitman said:


> guess this will just stay as a rumor because the Nets are set to aquire him in a sign and trade deal with Blazers.



Who are the Nets supposed to trade, bums?


----------



## nextghitman (Jul 17, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Who are the Nets supposed to trade, bums?


Its a sign-and-trade deal between Nets and Blazers. The Blazers want Nets first round pick, but if the nets dont want to give them that, SAR still wants to take a pay cut and play for the nets, so the nets dont really loose anyone! Click on the Link below for the full article on this trade.
LINK


----------

